# CSV Application Processing Time



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

I applied for a CSV on the 31st of October 2018 and have not received a response yet. Is there a way of checking with DHA? I also heard that they are going to release a new critical skills list so that have started rejecting applications which are not on the new list. Anyone with any idea if Actuarial Science is still there?


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

*Csv*

Where do you apply from and do you submit any document from a South Africa company?


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Canad1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for a CSV on the 31st of October 2018 and have not received a response yet. Is there a way of checking with DHA? I also heard that they are going to release a new critical skills list so that have started rejecting applications which are not on the new list. Anyone with any idea if Actuarial Science is still there?


Actuarial Science is still on the leaked draft list. There are rumours that you will need a job offer first before applying for CSV except of course for engineering and STEM PHD graduates. Just search "draft leaked CSV SA" on google to see the leaked draft from when Gigaba was still minister of home affairs


----------

